# Ordner verstecken.



## kecks (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, ich suche eine Tool um Ordner und Dateien unter Windows zu verstecken und somit für andere unsichtbar zu machen.

Bitte jetzt keine Antwort, ich solle die Dummy "Ordner verstecken-Funktion" von Windows nutzen  Das gewünschte Programm sollte darüber hinaus schon ein bisschen mehr Sicherheit bieten. Evtl. mit Passwortschutz, dessen Schlüssel aber nicht direkt über die Registry zu löschen ist, wie bei anderen mir bisher bekannten Tools.

Kennt jemand ein derartiges Tool? Ideal wäre natürlich Freeware, ist aber kein Muss!

Dank schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Twice-Ice (2. Oktober 2006)

*Ich hab da was Gutes^^*

http://www.topdownloads.net/software/view.php?id=11463

Hoffe das reicht


----------



## Ali Baba (2. Oktober 2006)

Ja, dieses FolderAccess hab ich auch, das funktioniert gut.


----------

